# Line 6 PODXT



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

Hi All:

I've just ordered a footpedal version of the Line 6 PODXT from Musiciansfriend.com, has anyone here had any experiences with these units? Are they as good as they say??

I want to do some computer recording and I'm told these make a good interface.

Thanks for any advice.

Fid.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

From MF?! Yikes... watch out for customs fees and shit. Did you consider LA Music? I think they've got the most stock online for a Canadian store. Just e-mail ahead of time to make sure the item is actually in stock, sometimes their website isn't up to date. 

Anywho, they're decent for recording. I don't like them for playing live... then again, I don't like anything digital for playing live, lol.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think they sound fine live. My friend has one, and it sounds pretty good played into a good PA system. violation, have you tried this thing through a PA perhaps? or just through a guitar amp?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> I think they sound fine live. My friend has one, and it sounds pretty good played into a good PA system. violation, have you tried this thing through a PA perhaps? or just through a guitar amp?


Yes, there's a few people that play them live around here and they let me give it a try. It sounded unnatural as hell compared to anyone elses rig (which were mostly all-tube, a couple guys had some solid state stuff... one guy had a Mesa Dual Rec which made me drool, wicked tone). The worst part about it was the chorus and wah effects... terrible. 

The 5150 model sounded OK (I think he said he had to pay extra for it... don't quote me on that though), but as soon as you hit the high notes or any harmonic you can (well, myself and the other guitarists there could) tell it's digital. Plus the way it reacts to your picking / any dynamics with your fingers sounded different than any "real" amp, so that kind of gave it away.

Cool for home recording if you can't crank your amp up though, I'll give it that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The XTLive can, in the right hands sound amazing both live and recorded.

Really it comes down to taste when comparing the XTLive, GNX3000 and Tonelab SE and LE.


All are great units.

I suspect that many people who criticize them have actually never PLAYED a live gig with them.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I got to step in on some CFH rhythm awhile back with it and it still sounded unnatural (got to use a FBD ML... effin' awesome axe, highlight of that night). Some of the effects / models reminded me of the little 75 watt Spider III I had for a week before taking it back. 

Meh, good luck and I hope you end up being satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

Hi Violation et al:

Thanks for all of your comments. I'm now a but scared about the import duties!! I live in Clarkson but LA Music's prices are high (I'm told) plus, I like to support The Guitar Shop across the street. Musiciansfriend was only $399.99 US + $30 for shipping FedEx ground. They're $599.99 full retail.

I've now seen a couple on eBay for $349 !!!!

Anywho, I'm fairly new to this so I'm going to screw up a bit at first.

Interesting comments on live vs recording use. I don't do many (any really) live gigs these days, I'm a garage band/noodler I suppose but, I do want to lay down backing tracks (bass, rhythmn) to play lead licks to.

I have a 1976 Marshall 100W Master Volume 2203 and 1960TV (tall) 4 x 12 cab but, with my 1970 SG plugged in I have to play so loud to get the tone that the "authorities" (she who must be obeyed) are getting antsy :smile: 

The PODXT should arrive any day now so, I'll let you guys know how I get on with it (and what the duty was!!)

Ta very much.

Fid.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

LA's price is pretty decent on the XT Live, the local shop here has it for $4 more and Steve's has it for $20 more. Shipping is free on it as well, so the total after taxes it came to $564.30. 

From MF: $399.99 + $30 shipping = $429.99 USD, converted to CAD = $459.74 + 14% sales tax = $524.10 + whatever you get charged in duties = more than it would be from LA... I believe that's the way it'll work out anywho, not 100% positive with FedEx. Best of luck with it, hopefully you don't get charged too much. 

Sounds like you'll be satisfied with the XT... nice gear by the way!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

There shouldnt be any duties on the Podxt. If there are, that means they've misclassified it. However you may get dinged for a brokerage fee by Fedex. Its a b.s. fee they charge you, for them to ask customs to clear you shipment. Its too bad i just saw this ad now, I just sold my Podxt bean a couple of days ago. The only reason i sold it was because I upgraded to the Podxt Pro. As much as people knock the Pods, i really have nothing but praise for them. You will have to spend some time tweaking the settings to taste though. I find people who say they hate them, are also the ones expecting it to sound fantastic out of the box and not putting any time into experimenting.


----------



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

I've just been told that it should arrive on Tuesday next so, fingers crossed that riffboy76 is right and violation is wrong about the duties!

Now I'm fancying a Variax to go with it!! 

Fid.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to say that you will likely get charged, DUTIES, GST, and let's not forget the BROKERAGE fee. They normally send you a bill in the mail about 2-3 weeks after you receive your package.

It totally sucks. I made the same mistake with a DS-1 I bought a couple of years ago. Thought I got a great price ($35 + $5 shipping). It ended up costing me $80 in total. Could have bought it at L&M for $60 + tax (about $69). Live and learn I guess.

Sorry man. That totally sucks.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Forgot about the brokerage fee... damn dude.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

You will get charged the GST/PST yes, but there are no duty rates on that particular commodity. If you get charged duty on top of the GST/PST then something has gone wrong. Who are you shipping with? If its either UPS or Fedex they will charge a brokerage fee. If by chance they dont charge you the GST/PST and brokerage fee on delivery and send you a bill for it later on....send me a PM and I might be able to help you out. Otherwise you'll have to pay it all up front on delivery.


----------



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

*It's arrived!*

Hi:

It arrived yesterday!

First impressions are good but, it's a steep learning curve and it will take me a while to wring it out and set it to my tastes.

Unfortunately, Violation was right and I got dinged with duty etc.

Pedal $480.62 (Inc. shipping)
Duty $27.66
GST $27.19
PST $36.26

Total: $571.73

LA Music is $495 + tax = $559.35

So I lost 12 bucks on the deal in the end. The worst thing is that LA Music is just 5 clicks from my house and I would've been suporting a Canadian business!! :smilie_flagge17: Ah well, next time........

Thanks for the advice guys.

Fid.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

$12 more isn't too bad, still beat Steve's!

Congrats on the gear, have fun!


----------

